# Good Nailer so far! More good things to come!



## Cato

Tim, I've had mine for several years and it works great and I have run a lot of all three nail sizes thru it. The depth of drive adj. works great as well as the angled magazine to allow you into tight spots.

For smaller pieces I use a PC 18 Ga. nailer that shoots 3/4 to 1 1/2, and leaves a very small hole.


----------



## michstairguy

Great nailer and if you can find a remfg one you can get it for 120.00 and have a warranty same as new. I love mine


----------



## hardmorningwood

I have one and i think it sucks.
1. It doesnt quit firing when out of nails so it makes nice dents in the wood, unitl you realize.
2. It does not come with a swivel type air attachment.
3. On mine the jamm remover clamp just started falling open and i had to zip tie it shut.
4. It started driving some nails only partially in. If a 15 gauge nail is sticking more than a 1/4" out, it is next to impossible to drive it in the rest of the way without bending it..
For the inflated price you payt for Dewalt you can get much better ie:Bostich or Bosch.

bought mine used off the clearance rack at lowes for $75, got it home didnt work, bought it back they gave me a brand new one, used it for a short time and it also broke, took it back and got the pig i have now.. I did take it to the Dewalt guys and i havent used it since getting it back, guess i will see how it does. But i for one will not buy a DeWalt nailer again. Just real glad i didnt py the $200+ price tag it would have had.


----------

